# Tomcat 3032 disassemble



## Ber1975

Anyone have pics or suggestions on where I can get some. I need to reassemble my 3032. I took the handles off and hell let lose. Trying to make sure I have all parts and put it back right. Plz help


----------



## DJ Niner

Here are three different videos on disassembly/assembly of the Tomcat (I have not reviewed any of these for accuracy, completeness, or anything else; use at your own risk):

Long video clip:
BERETTA TOMCAT CLEANING REVIEW - YouTube

Medium-length video clip:
Beretta Tomcat Inox 3032 - 32 Auto - Disassembly / Reassembly - YouTube

Short video clip:
how to take apart a Baretta Tomcat, .32 - YouTube


----------



## Ber1975

Thanks but these don't show the reassemble under the handles I need.


----------



## denner

With the gun's trigger/hammer in fire-ready position:
1. found the pieces - safety plunger and plunger spring
2. removed the safety from the frame of the tomcat
3. installed the plunger spring into the small hole provided on the safety
4. installed the plunger into the small hole provided on the safety
5. using a larger freezer zip-lock bag to cover the gun while I worked - I installed the safety assembly into the frame in the SAFETY UP position - 
6. with a small set of jewelers tweezers I applied pressure to the safety plunger while pressing assembly into the frame - there was a CLICK - and the assembly was in place.
7. keeping pressure on the assembly, I carefully moved it to the SAFETY OFF position while lowering the hammer to the double-action position; then immediately moved the safety back to SAFETY ON POSITION.
8. Still working in the plastic zip lock - I positioned the grip and snapped it into place. Then I took the gun out of the zip lock, attached grip screws and did a functional check for the safety - ALL WAS WELL.

Here is what I have learned:
ONE-When changing the grips remove the slide, then remove the right side grip (non-safety side grip) first.

TWO-Next, ensure that the gun's hammer is returned to the double action position after removing the slide - TURN THE SAFETY ON (that is, move it to the up position, covering the red dot).

THIRD -Then, remove the left-side/safety-side grip.

I believe this to be a more successful sequence of disassembly that will help avoid any loss of the safety plunger and plunger spring assembly. Hoping this is helpful to everyone!

-Rojackjr

http://www.brownells.com/schematics/Beretta-/3032-Tomcat-sid874.aspx

Part number *26 and *27 , the safety plunger and plunger spring are the ones that fly, if you have these two parts you should have all your parts and ready to reassemble following the directions above.


----------



## Ber1975

Very helpful denner! Thank you very much!!


----------



## Bhoffman

Beretta should have a warning to NOT remove the grips. Or instruct that it only be done using a zip lock bag.

I made the same mistake. Took off the grips, because I usually soak the entire slide (removed) and frame in Hoppes #9 overnight, and when I tried to put the gun together noticed that the safety was sticking out and didn't click anymore.

Waiting for parts from Brownells.


----------



## Schooner

DJ Niner said:


> Here are three different videos on disassembly/assembly of the Tomcat (I have not reviewed any of these for accuracy, completeness, or anything else; use at your own risk):
> 
> Long video clip:
> BERETTA TOMCAT CLEANING REVIEW - YouTube
> 
> Medium-length video clip:
> Beretta Tomcat Inox 3032 - 32 Auto - Disassembly / Reassembly - YouTube
> 
> Short video clip:
> how to take apart a Baretta Tomcat, .32 - YouTube





Ber1975 said:


> Anyone have pics or suggestions on where I can get some. I need to reassemble my 3032. I took the handles off and hell let lose. Trying to make sure I have all parts and put it back right. Plz help


Hi Guy
I seen all the videos on Assembly of spring & plunger. However, None of the videos show the following; 
What position do I keep the gun in when trying to get those 2 little sucker parts in to position.
Second, what Angle do I try to get at the Plunger 
Lastly what is the BEST TOOL to get in there to DEPRESS the plunger 
I tried almost everything to make a tool small enough. And after all that I LIST THE PLUNGER 
I just ordered 2 sets.
PLEASE HELP THIS FOOL.


----------



## Schooner

I just can't see exactly where the plunger goes ?
Is in caught up in the little notch just above the Red Safety Mark

Now you know that little sucker plunger has a Round Head on it.
What of tool Bought or Home made can secure and hold the round head plunger DOWN in order to get into position and SNAP IN ?
HELP



denner said:


> With the gun's trigger/hammer in fire-ready position:
> 1. found the pieces - safety plunger and plunger spring
> 2. removed the safety from the frame of the tomcat
> 3. installed the plunger spring into the small hole provided on the safety
> 4. installed the plunger into the small hole provided on the safety
> 5. using a larger freezer zip-lock bag to cover the gun while I worked - I installed the safety assembly into the frame in the SAFETY UP position -
> 6. with a small set of jewelers tweezers I applied pressure to the safety plunger while pressing assembly into the frame - there was a CLICK - and the assembly was in place.
> 7. keeping pressure on the assembly, I carefully moved it to the SAFETY OFF position while lowering the hammer to the double-action position; then immediately moved the safety back to SAFETY ON POSITION.
> 8. Still working in the plastic zip lock - I positioned the grip and snapped it into place. Then I took the gun out of the zip lock, attached grip screws and did a functional check for the safety - ALL WAS WELL.
> 
> Here is what I have learned:
> ONE-When changing the grips remove the slide, then remove the right side grip (non-safety side grip) first.
> 
> TWO-Next, ensure that the gun's hammer is returned to the double action position after removing the slide - TURN THE SAFETY ON (that is, move it to the up position, covering the red dot).
> 
> THIRD -Then, remove the left-side/safety-side grip.
> 
> I believe this to be a more successful sequence of disassembly that will help avoid any loss of the safety plunger and plunger spring assembly. Hoping this is helpful to everyone!
> 
> -Rojackjr
> 
> http://www.brownells.com/schematics/Beretta-/3032-Tomcat-sid874.aspx
> 
> Part number *26 and *27 , the safety plunger and plunger spring are the ones that fly, if you have these two parts you should have all your parts and ready to reassemble following the directions above.


----------



## SSGN_Doc

Just stop at this point. If you have all the parts, take it to an expert. If you can’t take it to an expert right now because of closures. Stick it all in a bag and wait until you can get it to one.


----------



## desertman

SSGN_Doc said:


> Just stop at this point. If you have all the parts, take it to an expert. If you can't take it to an expert right now because of closures. Stick it all in a bag and wait until you can get it to one.


Yeah, I'll second that!


----------



## Schooner

Will do my


SSGN_Doc said:


> Just stop at this point. If you have all the parts, take it to an expert. If you can't take it to an expert right now because of closures. Stick it all in a bag and wait until you can get it to one.


Will do my good man

Thank you again for your HELP

GOD ✝ BLESS YOU & YOURS ❤


----------

